# New Awesome INDESTRUCTIBLE Dog Toys!



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I just ordered some new toys for my pack. With a Dogo Argentino and a Dalmatian/Mastiff, it is nearly impossible to find good toys that last longer than 30 minutes. There are some toys that are guaranteed indestructible and that's wonderful, but all too often, my dogs simply don't like them. So, I went on a search to find dog toys that were not only tough, but something my dogs would enjoy... And boy have I found them! 

I was on Leerburg Dog Training | 16,000 pages of dog training information, 500 free dog training streaming videos, free eBooks, podcasts, by Ed Frawley and Michael Ellis ordering some dog training DVD's, and I came across a toy section (Leerburg Dog Training | Toys). So, I decided to look around. I saw a section labeled "everlasting" (Leerburg Dog Training | Everlasting Toys), and you better believe I clicked that! What I found was wonderful! Leerburg does a video on each one, and they really showed how durable these things are. Not only did he reef on them with a pair of pliers, he showed the most important test of all... the test of time. He brought in a ball that he has had for 3 years, and has been chewed on by who knows how many adult German Shepherds, and showed that it was just as pliable as a brand new one.

Obviously speaking, I added almost all of the different ones to my online "shopping cart"! I ordered the "Everlasting Bento Ball", the "Everlasting Treat Ball", and the "Treat Dispensing Chew Ball" (also everlasting). I was just SO eager to try them all out. I almost couldn't sleep waiting on them to arrive!

So, they got here a couple of weeks ago, and in this time, they have REALLY been put to the test! They have been played tug of war with, played fetch with, and chewed on for HOURS! WITHOUT A SCRATCH!! I am SO amazed! They are EXTREMELY durable, and the dogs just can't get enough of them. 

They come with treats in them, but the dogs play with them without the treats in them. These toys roll, bounce, and are so much fun! They are not so hard that the dogs don't enjoy chewing them, but they are made out of a material that is like indestructible. Sabrina can try to pull them apart, and she cannot get any piece off of it! NOT ONE! I did not have a similar experience with the "orka ball" I bought at Petsmart last week, but thats a different story.

I also bought a toy called the Chewber. It is a throwing disc with three layers. You have rubber on one side, nylon in the middle, and rubber on the outside. Essentially, it is a rubber disc with nylon in the middle. The dogs really enjoy it too. 

I put peanut butter and bananas in the Everlasting Bento Ball when I leave the house, and give it to Sabrina. She enjoys chewing it without anything in it as well
The Treat Dispensing Chew ball is great too. I have not put any treats in it yet, I just use it as a chew toy and a fetch ball. Sabrina has really reefed on it for a couple of hours each day, and it takes it like a champ. It is also the perfect ball for fetch. It is easy to throw, and it bounces. Sabrina jumps in the air for it every time.
The Everlasting Treat Ball is probably my favorite. It can withstand any chewing you throw at it (as can the others), and it is easy to throw as well. You can throw this ball a long distance relatively easily. It can have treats put in the middle of it, and it takes a while for them to come out.

The Bento Ball and the Treat Ball come with "Everlasting" treats in them, but I took them out and threw them away before I let the dogs have them. They probably have grain.

For all of you with power chewers, these are all MUST HAVE toys! I haven't had a toy they like survive like this in a LONG time! I'll link everything below. Watch the videos on each one!

Everlasting Bento Ball: Leerburg | Everlasting Bento Ball
Everlasting Treat Ball: Leerburg | Everlasting Treat Ball
Treat Dispensing Chew Ball: Leerburg | Treat-Dispensing Chew Ball
Chewber: Leerburg | Chewber Mini-Chewb & Tug n' Toss


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've looked at these before a few times. Wasn't really sure if it was true but I mean I obviously believe you about it lol! Charlie is certainly a power chewer. Major power chewer. I've been to every pet store and bought every toy that they recommend for power chewers and they are gone in an hour tops. She isn't the biggest dog but MAN can she chew. I'd hate to be bitten by her. I mean, shes bitten me before (used to hate having her nails cut) but not a real bite, more like mouthing lol. She's literally chewed weight bearing moose bones in half (I didn't know she had found one lol we were hiking and no idea what she was at, she was a ways ahead of me). Long story short, I'm pretty sure she could chew a tungsten pole in half.

ANYWAYS, I am definitely going to order one of these. If they stand up to her test (aka if she likes them) I will probably order more.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> I've looked at these before a few times. Wasn't really sure if it was true but I mean I obviously believe you about it lol! Charlie is certainly a power chewer. Major power chewer. I've been to every pet store and bought every toy that they recommend for power chewers and they are gone in an hour tops. She isn't the biggest dog but MAN can she chew. I'd hate to be bitten by her. I mean, shes bitten me before (used to hate having her nails cut) but not a real bite, more like mouthing lol. She's literally chewed weight bearing moose bones in half (I didn't know she had found one lol we were hiking and no idea what she was at, she was a ways ahead of me). Long story short, I'm pretty sure she could chew a tungsten pole in half.
> 
> ANYWAYS, I am definitely going to order one of these. If they stand up to her test (aka if she likes them) I will probably order more.


I am going to feel SO BAD if your dog wrecks these LOL!! I would be EXTREMELY surprised though! I think the most durable of the three is the Everlasting Treat Ball (the blue one).


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm definitely going to have to order some of these toys. My Mastiff mix has destroyed so-called "indestructible" toys on the car ride home from the pet store! These look great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Lia said:


> I'm definitely going to have to order some of these toys. My Mastiff mix has destroyed so-called "indestructible" toys on the car ride home from the pet store! These look great, thanks for sharing!


You're welcome! Hope your dog likes them as well as mine have. Again, the most durable one out of the group is the Everlasting Treat Ball (the blue one).


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> I am going to feel SO BAD if your dog wrecks these LOL!! I would be EXTREMELY surprised though! I think the most durable of the three is the Everlasting Treat Ball (the blue one).


Nah, just ordered the "Bento Ball", looked like she would like that one most. Best that happens is I have an indestructible ball for once. Worst that could happen is she has a ball that lasts a day or two (usually rubber balls last around 3 hours if I let her chew on them instead of fetch...) and I'm out 20$. Not the biggest deal in the world. It's better having something last a few days rather than a few hours! I'd end up spending that much on rubber balls/tennis balls anyways hahaha


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> Nah, just ordered the "Bento Ball", looked like she would like that one most. Best that happens is I have an indestructible ball for once. Worst that could happen is she has a ball that lasts a day or two (usually rubber balls last around 3 hours if I let her chew on them instead of fetch...) and I'm out 20$. Not the biggest deal in the world. It's better having something last a few days rather than a few hours! I'd end up spending that much on rubber balls/tennis balls anyways hahaha


Let me know how it goes! If you are going to give the treat that comes inside it, it has been said that if you take the treat out, and put it back in upside down (so that the part sticking out is flat) it takes longer for the dog to get it out. Leerburg is very good about getting your orders to you fast.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

This is good information -- will try a Bento ball out on my most determined chewer, my mini-dachshund.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

MNBark said:


> This is good information -- will try a Bento ball out on my most determined chewer, my mini-dachshund.


Let me know how it goes! They make a small one for that size.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep, immediately purchased.  

Will let you know, perhaps snap a picture.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the everlasting treat ball, and the treat dispensing ball (the green one). My dog is definitely NOT a power chewer, but before I switched to raw, he used to love the treats that came with them. The treats only ever lasted him about an hour though, not weeks like they're supposed to! But, the balls themselves are still intact. This actually reminds me, I should fill them with something else and start using them again =)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this- my mastiff is not a real power-chewer, but the orange ball in the video looks like it would be a good, long-lasting "ball" to play with.

Also, I love Leerburg--I've gotten some great collars and leashes from them- very good quality!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Thanks for posting this- my mastiff is not a real power-chewer, but the orange ball in the video looks like it would be a good, long-lasting "ball" to play with.
> 
> Also, I love Leerburg--I've gotten some great collars and leashes from them- very good quality!


I have had some really good experiences with Leerburg. Their training DVD's are top notch, and you will NOT find a better quality leather leash in the $25 price point anywhere! They sell great toys as well!


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I love the everlasting treat ball- however I think next time I'm gonna get the bento ball because Barnabus has destroyed his treat ball...he pulled out the rib along the sides and one of the flaps on the inside so I had to take it away. And that was a medium sized version of the ball, which was 'too big' for him...I once had a vet that said a little dog like him wouldn't enjoy chewing because 'little dogs don't chew' e__e


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

So, I think I went a little crazy on the website, my dogs now have 6 new toys on the way! Ah well, hopefully they'll last longer than 10 minutes like all the other toys we buy them!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the ever last toys!!! They are awesome. A puppy with sharp teeth could probably get some pieces off, but we have 3 of their dog toys and my dog plays with them when there is nothing inside. They have lasted well over 3 years and going strong! They will probably out last my current dog and be used for my next dog, LOL! My sister has a hound and pit bull, I sent her the ever last ball 4 years ago and they haven't torn it up yet! Amazing toys, at least from my experience.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Lia said:


> So, I think I went a little crazy on the website, my dogs now have 6 new toys on the way! Ah well, hopefully they'll last longer than 10 minutes like all the other toys we buy them!


What all did you get?


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I got them : 

The Chewber
Large treat dispensing chew ball
Hol-ee Roller (Which I know is not indestructible, but our first dog had one and LOVED it!)
Large Everlasting Bento ball
Large Everlasting treat ball
12" Jolly Egg (Just because it looks fun lol)

They're going to be pretty happy for some new toys. They have lots of hard chew toys (bones, and this weird ring thing we found), but I haven't been able to find decent rubbery toys....until now!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Lia said:


> I got them :
> 
> The Chewber
> Large treat dispensing chew ball
> ...


I have never had a Hol-ee Roller, but I might order one. The chewber has been so much fun around here! I didn't give it enough credit in my initial post. LOL on the Jolly Egg!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Lia said:


> I got them :
> 
> The Chewber
> Large treat dispensing chew ball
> ...


Look at the Hol-ee Roller X! It's a heavy duty version of the Hol-ee Roller.
Leerburg | Hol-ee Roller X


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I just re-checked my order, and it is the Hol-ee Roller X that I bought! Our 1st dog was a 120lb Mastiff/American Bulldog, and that ball lasted her entire life (mind you, she was 6 when she passed). She chewed on and played tug with that ball every day, and it never tore! I couldn't resist buying it, I have never been able to find them anywhere else.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Lia said:


> I just re-checked my order, and it is the Hol-ee Roller X that I bought! Our 1st dog was a 120lb Mastiff/American Bulldog, and that ball lasted her entire life (mind you, she was 6 when she passed). She chewed on and played tug with that ball every day, and it never tore! I couldn't resist buying it, I have never been able to find them anywhere else.


Leerburg sells a lot of toys that I haven't been able to find anywhere else! I am in love with Leerburg LOL!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Lia said:


> So, I think I went a little crazy on the website, my dogs now have 6 new toys on the way! Ah well, hopefully they'll last longer than 10 minutes like all the other toys we buy them!


Wow $, do they do chores around the house or cut the lawn? :smile: I took a quick look at 1 toy. The ever lasting treat ball - $24.99 with shipping is $38. ouch (saw it at Amazon with shipping for $21).

Check out lacrosse balls. A T-Rex would have a hard time destroying those.


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha, I wish they did chores! It is a bit costly, but if they get good use out of them (and have some fun) its worth it!


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

The toys came yesterday! The everlasting treat ball is not so everlasting! It says on the website it is puncture resistant, my one girl had it punctured and a piece almost off within 5 minutes! Ah well, they will just have to be toys that are used while supervised, not left down. The Jolly egg was fun too, although she put some major gouges in it and a tooth puncture. Apparently no toy is safe in our house!


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

I got mine through Amazon Prime, and they've been a great success, and my new go to stuffie for my dachshund. (The little monster.)


----------

